# Stars and Stripes



## larryc (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone made any fountain pens with Stars and Stripes inlay?
A customer who purchased a Sierra Stars and Stripes wants a matching fountain pen.


----------



## epigolucky (Jun 22, 2016)

I did this Jr Gent II rollerball, but the fountain pen version should be no different.  Took some time, but I really liked the results.


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 22, 2016)

I've made two Jr Gent II fountain pens with stars and stripes inlay.  I had to convert the first one to a rollerball on the spot so I could make a sale.  2nd one is still in inventory.


----------



## ffloyd (Jan 3, 2017)

The Stars and Stripes inlay pen (especially the JrGent-II style has gotten rave reviews.  I have sold several.  They all brought a good price -- no questions asked.

You have to get the premium price because of the significant time it takes to make one of these up and give it a finish worthy of the time spent.

Generally, it takes several hours just to put the stars into the blue field. The stripes go faster and turning is minimal


----------



## Garrett'sWoodworx (Jan 15, 2017)

I've made several, both FP and Rollerball.  I don't sell one at every show but they don't generally hang around long. I generally pair them with the laser engraved box with the Pledge of Alliance on the front that Ken Nelson at Kallenshaan sells.


----------

